# GT: Game 49- Clippers vs. Bulls 2/12



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sun Feb 12
7:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

im going to this game. finally my first clip game. and i also get to see EB go on a tear like he has been these past couple of weeks. im so psyched. if memphis grizzlies couldnt even stop brand, hwo in the world will chicago? maybe he'll drop 50 this time. cant wait


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hope you have a great time....aww dont tell me Sunday is bobblehead night??


when is that night an Elton Brand bobblehead would be kool!!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

EB Bobblehead night is Wednesday, March 1 against the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241404


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241404


 Wow at that line. I know Clips will win, but I'm pretty sure it won't be by that much so no bet from me


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#CF0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.clippers.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/lac_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/lac/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Clippers.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(21 - 28) (11 - 15 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #CF0000">Los Angeles Clippers(30 - 18) (17 - 7 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.staplescenter.com/"><img src="http://basketball.ballparks.com/NBA/LosAngelesClippers/newfront.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.staplescenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Staples Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Los Angeles, CA, February 12	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Los Angeles Clippers 9:30PM CST WGN FXW2</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #CF0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sam_cassell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_sam_cassell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sam_cassell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sam Cassell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Florida State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/cuttino_mobley" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/clippers/mobley_140_050803.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/cuttino_mobley"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Cuttino Mobley<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Rhode Island</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quinton_ross" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_quinton_ross.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quinton_ross"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Quinton Ross<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 6'' - Southern Methodist</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_elton_brand.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Elton Brand<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_kaman" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_kaman.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_kaman"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Kaman<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Central Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #CF0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_singleton" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_james_singleton.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_singleton"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">James Singleton<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 8'' - Murray State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_wilcox" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_wilcox.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_wilcox"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Wilcox<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PC - 6' 10'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shaun_livingston" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shaun_livingston.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shaun_livingston"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shaun Livingston<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 7'' - Peoria Central HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/daniel_ewing" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_daniel_ewing.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/daniel_ewing"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Daniel Ewing<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I made this game thread for the other forum... feel free to use it here if you'd like...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Should be a very good game... Well see how Elton Brand v.s. Tyson Chandler works


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam/Cat/Ross/Brand/Kaman

vs

Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Chandler/Harrington?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman doesn't even go after the openin tap


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

35-29 Clippers Up 8:28 in the second


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Wilcox in Elton out

Sweetney with a nice air ball,


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Shaun Livingston playing Good so far


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn whats wrong with Wilcox miss a short range shot and give fould and the basket to Sweetney


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nice pass by Cassell Elton with the basket and the foul


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

That was a terrible first half for the Clippers....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright I am here.

Brand gets the foul on the loose ball.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Songalia scores on the jumper.

Kaman misses a shot.

Dunleavy says a curse word twice that you can here. :angel:

Brand scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deng hits a tough shot over Kaman.

Ewing steps into the backcourt, violation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Songalia scores on the jumper.

Cassell misses..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deng scores.

Clippers down 69-62. Timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gots blocked (it wa a goaltned).

Brand fouls Chandler on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chandler makes 1 out o 2.

Livingston hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Songalia travels but no call.

Kaman drives and gets fouled. Hinrich's 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Pargo scores over Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses but the ball goes out on a Bull.

Livingston to Kaman who gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nevermind it was shooting but Kaman misses both.

Pargo scores on the bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

These refs are the suck. 

Brand scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 67
Bulls 76

The Bulls are collapsing on everything in the paint and they are playing very aggresive. Cassell missed a few shots, he hasn't been the same since he hurt his back. It is all Brand but he can't be expected to score all the points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The worse part is that Gordan and Hinrich aren't playing.

Singleton fouls Sweetney as he blew past Wilcox...

Sweetney makes 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled, no call. 

Deng scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley scores after he misses.

Mobley misses a 3.

Pargo misses, Brand rebounds.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Callin it. Game over now. Crap.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores (he got fouled, no call).

Clippers down 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pargo turns it over.

Singleton turns it over.

Hinrich misses, WIlcox rebounds.

MObley air balls it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pargo scores in and out.

Livingston turns it over.

Songalia misses, Brand rebounds and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich misses, ball goes out. Clippers ball.

Singleton with a TIP JAM!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pargo misses, rebound Brand.

Singleton scores.

Clippers down only 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich scores and Wilcox stands and watches.

Offensive foul on Singleton.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gordon misses a 3 and Chandler fouls on the rebound. Finally a good call by the refs...

Brand misses a tough shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LOL HInrich misses the easiest layup EVER.

Cassell scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Songalia scores on a long 2.

Cassell scores again!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Noiconi makes a tough shot and Brand gets the offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Songalia misses but the ball goes out on Cassell.

Gordon misses a 3, in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes a real tough shot!

Hinrich burns Cassell and scores.

Cassell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich scores on Cassell again...

Mobley hits a 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another layup by Hinrich.

Brand misses


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gordon turns it over.

Clippers down 93-85.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

damn clippers seems like the theyre sleeping on D


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man Clippers showed all 4 Hinrich layups, Cassell got fouled twice....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses.

Hinrich misses.

Cassell makes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

pretty annoying how they cant make nothing 


and the Bulls no no one can shoot **** so they are just guarding the paint 

DAMNIT


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Songalia misses.

Cassell misses but Brand saves it.

Livingston misses a 3 but out on Bulls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Kaman for the easy jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time out by the Bulls.

Clippers down 89-93 with 59.3 second left, the Bulls ball with 12 on the shot clock.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich misses.

Brand scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich makes both. Clippers down 4, 9 seconds left, they take a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses the 3, Kaman gets fouled (no call). Brand fouls Noicio.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats to the refs. :clap:

The Bulls played tough but the refs called the game all one way. Though no specific ref blown call cost the game the summation of no calls and bad calls on the Clippers hurt down the stretch.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*PATHETIC* defense played by the Clips. How the :curse: did Kirk Hinrich get all those easy :curse: layups with no one :curse: challenging his :curse: shot. Pathetic, Pathetic, Pathetic game played by the Clips in the 4th. Just goes to show how important Quinton Ross is to this team


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Losing at home to Chicago.... we shouldn't have lost this one. Dissapointing.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha yeah....a game like this just makes me angry...and insistent on saying

that we need a shooter....BAD.......



1-14 from 3 pt. range....especially now with Cuttino hand apparently bothering him....


MAN i hate when they dont shoot 3s hahahhah geesh 

but then again we dont make em....but damn ....i think to hang with some of the better


teams we are gonna have to make atleast some 3s...in the playoffs.....WE NEED A SHOOTER


DAMNIT....we lost cuz the bulls lockd down the paint...and forced us to shoot and no one 

was making ****  ....it came down to a wide open LIvingston shooting a 3 i think it was???


gees... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man once again hahaha


WE NEED SOMEONE ...ANYONE by trading or something



we need a shooter ....A SHOOTER......A SHOOTEr


oh did i say a shooter hahha 


3pt specialist ....ANYONE man....plays getting drawn up for Sam to shoot a 3....

and yeah he is "clutch" but with a 3 pt. threat it may have gone in ......


MAN DAMNIT

i have a bad feeling about this homestand ....


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Congrats to the refs. :clap:
> 
> The Bulls played tough but the refs called the game all one way. Though no specific ref blown call cost the game the summation of no calls and bad calls on the Clippers hurt down the stretch.


The Clippers made more free-throws than the Bulls attempted...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The Clippers made more free-throws than the Bulls attempted...



I didn't catch the first half but the 2nd half was very lop-sided. FSN2 kept showing each foul that wasn't called on replays. It is my opinion, I am a bit biased but Dunleavy and the Clippers announcers argeed with what I saw.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

This game was lost due to Clips being outplayed *AND* outcoached. Dunleavy put in Livingston + Cassell in at the same time when they don't even play well together. Ewing should have been there, not Livingston and like I said in the "Note To Dunleavy" thread, it just frustrates me to see Livingston get more PT then Ewing.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

the clips just didnt seem to have energy. livingston needs to be more aggressive. although he made some pretty nice plays. we really need our solid SF's back(ross and maggz). also, is it just me or did anyone thought that most of the clipper players thought EB was going to bail them out?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Clippers came out flat tonight. Ross going out with back spasms hurt.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

youd think that players like singleton and mobley who practice with livvy every day would know how to catch his passes. Thats points we missed out right there in the 4th quarter because of their mis handles. That might have been the difference.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

The clippers came out flat tonight, but i don't see it as a big deal. They've been playing great basketball, mostly on the road and except for the bulls, only 2 respectable losses to Detroit and Miami.

It'd be nice if they were able to wipe the floor with non-elite teams everytime, but hey you can't win 'em all. At least they pulled it in close towards the end of game. 

The stretch before the all-star game looks pretty good, except for Dallas. It's pretty safe to say we'll at least go 3-2 before the break.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

the only games before the break are houston and golden state.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

jcwla said:


> the only games before the break are houston and golden state.


Duh... whoops, kept thinking all-star game was at the end of february. Both are the type of games the clippers should wake up for. 2-0 is definitely possible.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The Clippers made more free-throws than the Bulls attempted...


Maybe that was because the Bulls were CONSTANTLY holding Elton Brand, but it still only got called about a quarter of the time....


----------

